# Originale Linux LPIC Schulungs PDFs zum freien Download



## -Metallica- (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo und Gruß,

auf: Welcome! | tuxcademy gibt es Originale "LPIC" Linux Schulungs PDF's zum freien Download.

About Us | tuxcademy

(Anmerkung: Der Begriff "LPIC" steht für Linux Professional Institute Certification.)

Hier kann man sehen was für PDF's zum Download angeboten werden:

Media / All Training Materials | tuxcademy

Viel Spass


----------



## nibi030 (22. Februar 2016)

Habe ich mit letzte Woche mit Kollegen drüber unterhalten.. mir fehlt noch immer LPIC3, bin einfach zu faul 

Vielen Dank für deinen Tip!!!


----------



## -Metallica- (22. Februar 2016)

Viel glück beim LPIC 3


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. März 2016)

Bei mir steht jetzt bald die 101 von LPIC 1 an.
Habt ihr vielleicht noch irgendwelche Tipps zum lernen? - Linux und ich standen bis vor zwei Wochen immer auf Kriegsfuß.


----------



## marvinj (16. März 2016)

<---
Bedankt sich.


----------



## -Metallica- (19. März 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> <---
> Bedankt sich.



Kein Thema


----------



## -Metallica- (20. März 2016)

Wer mag, kann sich ja auch eine "Linux Kommandoreferenz" dazu holen in Buch form, nur ein Vorschlag. 

Linux Kommandoreferenz: Shell-Befehle von A bis Z 

Linux Kommandoreferenz: Shell-Befehle von A bis Z: Amazon.de: Michael Kofler: Bucher


----------



## -Metallica- (12. April 2016)

Mal in die Runde fragen möchte: Wie findet ihr die PDF's ? 

So verkehrt wie ich finde, sind sie nicht, wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## Jimini (20. April 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht noch irgendwelche Tipps zum lernen? - Linux und ich standen bis vor zwei Wochen immer auf Kriegsfuß.


Die beste Lernmethode ist - neben dem Lehren - immer noch die Praxis. Kannst dir ja mal Arch oder Gentoo aufsetzen, dabei lernt man schon relativ viel über Linux 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Imperat0r (20. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Info! Top!


----------



## -Metallica- (21. April 2016)

@Jimini,

Praxis ist das A&O, absolut richtig,  - aber vor allem sich die wichtigsten Kommandos verinnerlichen, im selben Atemzug zur selben zeit, denn dies gehört dazu.

.....Ein Schritt nach dem anderen...


----------



## -Freeman- (30. April 2016)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Equalizer- (25. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------

